# Washington Post: Americans Should ‘Try to Lower Expectations,’ Accept Supply Chain Crisis



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

Let them eat cake.









Washington Post on Supply Chain Woes: 'Try to Lower Expectations'


The Washington Post published an op-ed telling American consumers to "try to lower expectations" regarding the ongoing supply chain crisis.




www.breitbart.com






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1450410755698958337

In what seems like an attempt to distance President Joe Biden from the supply chain crisis ravaging the country and the globe, the _Washington Post_ — which is owned by Jeff Bezos, one of the richest men in the world — published an op-ed on Monday telling American consumers to “try to lower expectations” moving forward.

Maynard, who repeatedly used language comparing Americans to fussy toddlers, first asserted that Frederick Taylor’s _The_ _Principles of Scientific Management_ never took into account “the havoc a pandemic might do to supply chains.” Following the typically accepted diction of far-left media, Maynard notably credited the disembodied “pandemic” for supply chain woes, rather than properly assigning blame to world governments that shut down economies and caused mass unemployment and disruptions in a largely failed effort to “stop the spread.”


----------



## kinderfeld (Jan 29, 2006)

My expectations of the current administration and its supporters couldn't get much lower.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Seems to be a different approach to the same objective Obama had. America is not special. We need to lower our expectations. We will never return to the good old days.


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

The message is telling peasants to accept what little they can get without complaining. Happens in all totalitarian countries. IOW, the beatings will continue until morale improves.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

Not difficult to build back better if you burn it all down first.


----------



## kinderfeld (Jan 29, 2006)

This is what the left voted for.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

I don't see the shortages where I am. I guess there may be fewer holiday decorations available but I see no food and necessity shortages. I am beginning to think this is another far-right rally cry of doom and gloom.


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

painterswife said:


> I don't see the shortages where I am. I guess there may be fewer holiday decorations available but I see no food and necessity shortages. I am beginning to think this is another far-right rally cry of doom and gloom.


Things are always great in La-La land. What do you think is on all those massive transport ships sitting off the California coast? It's always about you as if no one else matters. Lucky you aren't in the auto repair business trying to buy parts or the hardware business, auto sales business, or dozens of other businesses.


----------



## kinderfeld (Jan 29, 2006)

painterswife said:


> ....I am beginning to think this is another far-right rally cry of doom and gloom.


Kinda brilliant how they got government officials, some from the Biden administration, and food industry officials in on this "rally cry". 










‘People Are Hoarding’ -- Food Shortages Spike as Supply Chain Crumbles


Food shortages are spiking across the country as President Biden has failed to resolve the supply chain crises plaguing the country.




www.breitbart.com


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

poppy said:


> Things are always great in La-La land. What do you think is on all those massive transport ships sitting off the California coast? It's always about you as if no one else matters. Lucky you aren't in the auto repair business trying to buy parts or the hardware business, auto sales business, or dozens of other businesses.


Actually, I am in several of those businesses working for the owner of several companies. Funny though, work still continues when we can't get some parts or supplies. In fact, we are busier than ever. I personally have been waiting for special order doors since May but waiting won't kill me or put me out of a job. In fact we turn away work every single day.

I live in the real world and in fact I lived in the world when you had to plan and could not expect to walk into a store and always get what you want the minute you wanted it.


----------



## kinderfeld (Jan 29, 2006)

Biden's Plan to Relieve Backlog at Port of Los Angeles Is Not Working


No one is picking up goods in the shift starting at 3 a.m. and warehouses lack the employees to receive them. | Economy




www.breitbart.com


----------



## 101pigs (Sep 18, 2018)

painterswife said:


> I don't see the shortages where I am. I guess there may be fewer holiday decorations available but I see no food and necessity shortages. I am beginning to think this is another far-right rally cry of doom and gloom.


No shortages here either. Stores are over stocked at Walmart and other stores. Hope it stays this way. I have been moving my Lumber and just a little behind but hope to saw up more lumber silnce it has cooled down here. No shorage on meat orders. This has been my best year.


----------



## 101pigs (Sep 18, 2018)

101pigs said:


> No shortages here either. Stores are over stocked at Walmart and other stores. Hope it stays this way. I have been moving my Lumber and just a little behind but hope to saw up more lumber silnce it has cooled down here. No shorage on meat orders. This has been my best year.


Gasoline prices hve gone up this week to $ 3.00 per/gal. I do look for gasoline to go up more. The big oil companies like to raise prices when they can and people will still pay. Looks like more folks will be buying smaller cars.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

101pigs said:


> Gasoline prices hve gone up this week to $ 3.00 per/gal. I do look for gasoline to go up more. The big oil companies like to raise prices when they can and people will still pay. Looks like more folks will be buying smaller cars.


You know, there are ways to make those evil “big oil companies” lower their prices. Likewise, there are ways, for those who so desire, to put them in a position to be able to raise their prices.

Looks like we had been doing the former, but started doing the latter in January of this year. Now, what could that have been?

_Things that make you go “hmmmm…”_


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

Shipping Containers That Spent Weeks Aboard Ships Stuck At Ports Now Being Dumped In Nearby Neighborhoods


Many of the shipping containers that spent weeks onboard ships waiting to be unloaded are now being dumped in nearby neighborhoods once they're emptied.




losangeles.cbslocal.com





“It’s a bunch of neighbors that are very upset because it’s a non-stop situation,” said Cervantes.

“I would have to go in at 6:30 a.m. to go to work. There was a trailer already blocking my driveway so I couldn’t get out. With no driver in the trailer, so we would honk and honk, and it was just crazy.”

“Right now with the ports and everything that’s going on over there, we’re stuck with the containers, having to bring them all to the yard, and we only have so much space,” said UCTI Trucking owner Frank Arrieran.

“They’re sitting in the street for like 15, 20 minutes,” Cervantes said. “Sometimes they just unload the trailer in the street with no front part of it, and they just leave it there.”


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

I lowered my expectations last November. Do I need to go lower than that?


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

painterswife said:


> Actually, I am in several of those businesses working for the owner of several companies. Funny though, work still continues when we can't get some parts or supplies. In fact, we are busier than ever. I personally have been waiting for special order doors since May but waiting won't kill me or put me out of a job. In fact we turn away work every single day.
> 
> I live in the real world and in fact I lived in the world when you had to plan and could not expect to walk into a store and always get what you want the minute you wanted it.


I'm in construction and I can tell you there is a problem. Schools that were supposed to open in Sept may get to open in Jan. 

Our job will be on time but barely and only because we have been creative and went against the architects on many design issues. The other job we have down the street, they say they can't get the TPO until next summer if then.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

101pigs said:


> No shortages here either. Stores are over stocked at Walmart and other stores. Hope it stays this way. I have been moving my Lumber and just a little behind but hope to saw up more lumber silnce it has cooled down here. No shorage on meat orders. This has been my best year.


When is that rainbow stew I ordered from you going to get here?


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

mreynolds said:


> I'm in construction and I can tell you there is a problem. Schools that were supposed to open in Sept may get to open in Jan.
> 
> Our job will be on time but barely and only because we have been creative and went against the architects on many design issues. The other job we have down the street, they say they can't get the TPO until next summer if then.


Don't forget that some folks make up stories to fit their agenda. Were seeing shortages in quiet a few area's!


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

mreynolds said:


> I'm in construction and I can tell you there is a problem. Schools that were supposed to open in Sept may get to open in Jan.
> 
> Our job will be on time but barely and only because we have been creative and went against the architects on many design issues. The other job we have down the street, they say they can't get the TPO until next summer if then.


One of our companies is a construction company. Yes, deadlines have been pushed. It has happened before and will happen again. This is nothing new. Sometimes it is prices, sometimes in it supply problems, sometimes it is labor problems.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

painterswife said:


> This is nothing new. Sometimes it is prices, sometimes in it supply problems, sometimes it is labor problems.


Hey Siri, what is willful ignorance?


----------



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)

Seems some have taken the orders from the Leftist Propaganda ministers to heart.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

Canned goods are high Wv. amazon shelf stable canned goods are high this week. Can of grapefruit $4.00


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

The far-right is here to post insults instead of discussion. I thought this was a homesteading site where people found ways to make do or persevere through leaner times. This seems to be a great opportunity to turn towards US made products instead of grumbling that your overseas order is stuck in a port somehwre.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Farmerga said:


> Seems some have taken the orders from the Leftist Propaganda ministers to heart.


We have several nothing to see here marchers, one of whom lives by a major lake currently at less than 35% capacity, who preaches to us about global warming, vaccinations, good citizenry. All while sucking up the remaining water and cranking down that a/c, traveling to Mexico while warning everyone about the unvaxxed. 
They say they are ok and doing their part, but everyone else, well, they need to shake a stick.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

Semiconductor chip shortage could extend through 2022, Marvell CEO says


The shortage of semiconductor chips that has hamstrung the automotive and electronic industries may not be over next year, Marvell Technology CEO says.




www.cnbc.com





“Right now, every single end market for semiconductors is up simultaneously; I’ve been in this industry 27 years, I’ve never seen that happen,” said Marvell CEO Matt Murphy during a CNBC Technology Executive Council event on Thursday. “If it stays business as usual, and everything’s up and to the right, this is going to be a very painful period, including in 2022 for the duration of the year.'

While several chip producers have announced plans to expand factory capacity, Murphy, who noted his firm is fabless and works with contract manufacturers on its designs, said “that’s not going to kick in until 2023 and 2024 — so there’s this painful period.”



https://www.wisfarmer.com/story/news/2021/09/28/china-halts-phosphate-exports-fertilizer-prices-expected-soar/5907300001/



China is banning the export of phosphate, a major component of commercial fertilizer, through 2022.

“Fertilizer prices have increased dramatically in recent years, and the news coming from China will more than likely help this trend continue,” said Theresa Sisung, field crops specialist for the Michigan Farm Bureau. “Farmers should talk to their retailers sooner rather than later to discuss their options for purchasing fertilizer for their 2022 crop needs.”

According to John Ezinga, vice president of agronomy at Michigan Agricultural Commodities Inc., the move will adversely affect prices.

“Growers are going to feel it,” Ezinga said. “Look at your ratios on corn: N, P, K. It’s way out of whack right now.”


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

painterswife said:


> The far-right is here to post insults instead of discussion.


Well, it's 1 pm central standard time and the hurt feelings alert just came on again.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

GTX63 said:


> Well, it's 1 pm central standard time and the hurt feelings alert just came on again.


That all you have? I so enjoy you trying so hard even if you fail so often.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

Food shortages are the next supply-chain crunch


There's plenty of food but transportation delays are rising.




www.pressherald.com





“I never imagined that we’d be here in October 2021 talking about supply-chain problems, but it’s a reality,” said Vivek Sankaran, chief executive officer of Albertsons Cos., who echoed the laments of other retailers. “Any given day, you’re going to have something missing in our stores, and it’s across categories.”

In Denver, broken parts at the milk supplier’s plant affected shipments of half-pint cartons, on top of disruptions at one time or another in cereal, tortillas and juice.

“We’ve been struggling with supply-chain issues with different items since school started,” said Theresa Hafner, the executive director of food services at Denver Public Schools. “It just continues to pop up. It’s like playing whack-a-mole.”


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Funny, according to this article we have shortages because Americans are buying too much stuff. Yet it goes on to comment about all the merchandise stuck in shipping yards.









America isn't running out of everything just because of a supply-chain crisis. America is running out of everything because Americans are buying so much stuff.


Claims that the US is running short on everything miss a key point. Record imports are part of the reason for the epic supply-chain congestion.




www.businessinsider.com





Yesterday Walmart had very little soda on the shelves. No 2 liters of regular Mtn Dew and no 16 oz 6 packs of Coke. This stuff is made locally! I should have shopped at Meijer but daughter had to pick up her prescriptions and Meijer isn't on her insurance plan.

I didn't have to subscribe to read it yesterday. Weird. No other place has that article. Probably because it's a propaganda piece full of crap.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

painterswife said:


> That all you have? I so enjoy you trying so hard even if you fail so often.


For someone who claims men and women are equal in all regards, your frail sensitivities sure betray you. If you would prefer we speak you in terms and words based on a curve, just speak up.

But per the topic, taking my hat in hand, I must humbly imply with the most earnest respect to your gender, race and any victimhoods you claim, you are possibly uninformed.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Yahoo News has the article I linked above.



https://news.yahoo.com/america-isnt-running-everything-just-205900297.html


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

GTX63 said:


> For someone who claims men and women are equal in all regards, your frail sensitivities sure betray you. If you would prefer we speak you in terms and words based on a curve, just speak up.
> 
> But per the topic, taking my hat in hand, I must humbly imply with the most earnest respect to your gender, race and any victimhoods you claim, you are possibly uninformed.


Well, you are trying hard. Keep it up. Some day you may get to the point where your attempts at put-downs will be too much for my frail sensibilities but so far you are not there yet.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

MO and WY. They say there is an exception to every rule.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Yeah, well, I've been thru Mizzou a few times this year and I saw quite a few shiny spots on shelves.


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

painterswife said:


> The far-right is here to post insults instead of discussion. I thought this was a homesteading site where people found ways to make do or persevere through leaner times. This seems to be a great opportunity to turn towards US made products instead of grumbling that your overseas order is stuck in a port somehwre.


It seems the far left is here to post disinformation instead of honest discussion. That is their MO. Folks need to see the forest for the trees and not pay any attention to their whimsical fantasies. They have after all, been so wrong about so much so often, that they just can't be taken seriously any longer. Don't you agree?


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

JeffreyD said:


> It seems the far left is here to post disinformation instead of honest discussion. That is their MO. Folks need to see the forest for the trees and not pay any attention to their whimsical fantasies. Thy have after all, been so wrong about so much so often, that they just can't be taken seriously any longer. Don't you agree?


What disinformation? Retail sales are soaring. People are spending their money. Labor to get those products to the shelves is lacking. So you can't buy a new car or a new phone the minute you want it. Woe is you.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

Danaus29 said:


> Yahoo News has the article I linked above.
> 
> 
> 
> https://news.yahoo.com/america-isnt-running-everything-just-205900297.html


Wow, they're comparing the numbers to 9 months ago, during lockdowns. Yep, that makes sense not LOL


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

no really said:


> Wow, they're comparing the numbers to 9 months ago, during lockdowns. Yep, that makes sense not LOL


The lock down numbers were up over the year before. Makes perfect sense.

"In the first nine months of 2021, retail sales were up 14.5% over the same period in 2020 - a year in which retail sales jumped 8% over 2019. The NRF expected to end the year with sales up 10.5% to 13.5%. Lots of imports and even more spending have driven the inventory to sales ratio down because businesses imported a lot of stuff, and then Americans bought it. "


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

painterswife said:


> The lock down numbers were up over the year before. Makes perfect sense.
> 
> "In the first nine months of 2021, retail sales were up 14.5% over the same period in 2020 - a year in which retail sales jumped 8% over 2019. The NRF expected to end the year with sales up 10.5% to 13.5%. Lots of imports and even more spending have driven the inventory to sales ratio down because businesses imported a lot of stuff, and then Americans bought it. "


LOL, they are comparing apples to oranges. Not much buying during lock downs. Typical crap the "media" is throwing out. But there are always people who will fall for anything if it protects their mind set.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

no really said:


> LOL, they are comparing apples to oranges. Not much buying during lock downs. Typical crap the "media" is throwing out. But there are always people who will fall for anything if it protects their mind set.


The numbers tell otherwise. Is it your mind set the one needing protecting? People spent on retail during the lockdown because they could not travel and eat out.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

painterswife said:


> The numbers tell otherwise. Is it your mind set the one needing protecting? People spent on retail during the lockdown because they could not travel and eat out.


What is that saying don't piss on my leg and tell me it's raining. 🤣


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

no really said:


> What is that saying don't piss on my leg and tell me it's raining. 🤣


Well, I guess you did not read the article or bother to look up the data. Your mindset would not allow that.


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

painterswife said:


> What disinformation? Retail sales are soaring. People are spending their money. Labor to get those products to the shelves is lacking. So you can't buy a new car or a new phone the minute you want it. Woe is you.
> [/QUOT
> 
> I already bought a new truck. Nice try. So, there isn't 100 ships off the coast of California waiting? A full rack of ribs is $30. In case you haven't noticed, some places have empty shelves and its not as you say, a labor shortage. Your post here is proof of the far leftist tactics of disinformation. Woe is you for being one of them.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Rack of ribs was 18.00 at the grocery store here on Monday but then again I never said prices were not up or that there are not shortages of some things. I said you might have to wait for something you want. Woe is you.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Hoi vey


----------



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)

painterswife said:


> The far-right is here to post insults instead of discussion. I thought this was a homesteading site where people found ways to make do or persevere through leaner times. This seems to be a great opportunity to turn towards US made products instead of grumbling that your overseas order is stuck in a port somehwre.


Correct, and we can also call out the stupidity that brought us here.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

painterswife said:


> One of our companies is a construction company. Yes, deadlines have been pushed. It has happened before and will happen again. This is nothing new. Sometimes it is prices, sometimes in it supply problems, sometimes it is labor problems.


I disagree. This feels like a whole lot different than anything I've seen in 35 years in the business. We've always had a run up on a few things like metals or drywall. This is every--- single-- thing. At one point we couldn't get fiberglass insulation and it's made right here. 

We will make our deadline but after getting chewed on all day by the designer maybe we should have done what all the other contractors did she just tell them to forget it. In her defense we did take many liberties but with owners consent.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

mreynolds said:


> I disagree. This feels like a whole lot different than anything I've seen in 35 years in the business. We've always had a run up on a few things like metals or drywall. This is every--- single-- thing. At one point we couldn't get fiberglass insulation and it's made right here.
> 
> We will make our deadline but after getting chewed on all day by the designer maybe we should have done what all the other contractors did she just tell them to forget it. In her defense we did take many liberties but with owners consent.


For us is is about labor. Six companies ranging from lumber and hardware, machinery , fuel, commercial property and construction. Labor is what limits us even though revenues are up considerably. We need drivers, mechanics, carpenters and retail staff. I have been telling 2 to 3 customers a week that want to build that we can't even look at the jobs until next year.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Our supply chain here hasn't seem to have been overly affected but everything went up in price. The stores I go to are limited in number but none have empty shelves....fully stocked shelves and the Walmart we get our order pick ups from are seldom out of more then 1 or 2 items and usually that is just the size so they substitute or organic versus regular produce. We went to an overflowing Grocery Outlet a week ago, full of groceries and all the paper items you could want. Here where we live there is fruit everywhere...they give it away. I have not had my needs affected at all since this began! Costco is fully stocked in the area we boat to also...Its different everywhere I guess? Wood went up very high and so did Gas. However we use alot less gas living here and the wood needs we have for working on our home I order from a discount lumber company who sells it for 1/3 the price of a home depot wood cost. So I just countered what would have been a costly change in the wood needed to an affordable option dealing with a small discount lumber company. He even cuts the wood the sizes we need free.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

painterswife said:


> For us is is about labor. Six companies ranging from lumber and hardware, machinery , fuel, commercial property and construction. Labor is what limits us even though revenues are up considerably. We need drivers, mechanics, carpenters and retail staff. I have been telling 2 to 3 customers a week that want to build that we can't even look at the jobs until next year.


I suspect this video might cause a reaction similar to when the Wicked Witch of the West got wet, I wanted to share it in case you wanted to chance it.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

painterswife said:


> For us is is about labor. Six companies ranging from lumber and hardware, machinery , fuel, commercial property and construction. Labor is what limits us even though revenues are up considerably. We need drivers, mechanics, carpenters and retail staff. I have been telling 2 to 3 customers a week that want to build that we can't even look at the jobs until next year.


Oh my God, same here. We had a whole entire company just tell us they couldn't perform and just walked away. Luckily they have a good bonding agent. 

We had to get another company from Dallas and literally beg them to do it in between jobs they already had. They did and are doing an awesome job. They will be our go to metal fabs from now on I can tell you that.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

This could be a problem:





__





China's Magnesium Shortage Could Spell More Trouble For Global Car Industry | ZeroHedge


ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero




www.zerohedge.com





While a shortage of semiconductors has plagued the global auto automotive industry this year, the market is now turning its focus to magnesium, a hardening agent of aluminum. Such a shortage could paralyze the aluminum billet production used to make engine blocks, gearboxes, frames, body panels, and rims, among other critical items for automobiles in Europe and the Americas. 



> _ "A magnesium shortage could trigger a shortage of aluminum, which in turn could also hit car production.
> "We stress at this point that such a scenario is not yet included in our estimates. The issue has just emerged and no carmaker has yet warned about it," BofA Securities analyst told clients in a note. _


The latest warning of magnesium shortages materializing was last week's warning from S&P Global Platts who obtained a letter from _Matalco Inc. President Tom Horter warning customers, "in the last few weeks, magnesium availability has dried up, and we have not been able to purchase our required magnesium units for all of 2022." 

Matalco is North America's largest _producer of aluminum billet. _Horter's warning continued: _



> _"The purpose of this note is to provide this advanced warning that, if the scarcity continues, and especially if it becomes worse, Matalco may need to curtail production in 2022, resulting in allocations to our customers." _


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

painterswife said:


> Rack of ribs was 18.00 at the grocery store here on Monday but then again I never said prices were not up or that there are not shortages of some things. I said you might have to wait for something you want. Woe is you.


Woe is you! $18 is still far to much. I can afford it, some can't. Woe is them according to you. Such a nice warm fuzzy person you turned out to be. Not caring for others must be a huge burden for you to bare! You might have to wait for things YOU want as you have already admitted.
Have the day you deserve...


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

JeffreyD said:


> Woe is you! $18 is still far to much. I can afford it, some can't. Woe is them according to you. Such a nice warm fuzzy person you turned out to be. Not caring for others must be a huge burden for you to bare! You might have to wait for things YOU want as you have already admitted.
> Have the day you deserve...


Ribs are a luxury not a necessity. There is plenty of cheaper pork or chicken out there. Nice try but a fail at trying to make me the bad guy.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

poppy said:


> Things are always great in La-La land. What do you think is on all those massive transport ships sitting off the California coast? It's always about you as if no one else matters. Lucky you aren't in the auto repair business trying to buy parts or the hardware business, auto sales business, or dozens of other businesses.


Hubs has a friend who wonders what is on those ships... If perishable goods, they're going to go bad eventually. 

His buddy thinks it's possible that the boats are armed, or full of something equally bad.


----------



## 101pigs (Sep 18, 2018)

mreynolds said:


> I'm in construction and I can tell you there is a problem. Schools that were supposed to open in Sept may get to open in Jan.
> 
> Our job will be on time but barely and only because we have been creative and went against the architects on many design issues. The other job we have down the street, they say they can't get the TPO until next summer if then.


College here in Long Beach are supposed to have classes indoors in Jan. 2002. Depents on the Virus. All classes now are online. Online classes in college has been going on for yeas. Some people prefer online classea.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

mreynolds said:


> Oh my God, same here. We had a whole entire company just tell us they couldn't perform and just walked away. Luckily they have a good bonding agent.
> 
> We had to get another company from Dallas and literally beg them to do it in between jobs they already had. They did and are doing an awesome job. They will be our go to metal fabs from now on I can tell you that.


I know it is crazy. We are doing jobs just for previous customers and using the same subs that we have used for years. New customers do seem to understand that we have all the work we can handle and can't even look at new jobs until spring or later


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

painterswife said:


> Ribs are a luxury not a necessity. There is plenty of cheaper pork or chicken out there. Nice try but a fail at trying to make me the bad guy.


Ribs are a luxury? Really? It's clear that you don't care about those less fortunate. And i don't need to make you look like the bad guy, you do just fine on your own.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

JeffreyD said:


> Ribs are a luxury? Really? It's clear that you don't care about those less fortunate. And i don't need to make you look like the bad guy, you do just fine on your own.


LOL. Ribs are a luxury, just like streak is. The less fortunate know that. I bet you would complain if you those on food stamps could eat ribs every night but you try to chastise me for being real about what is or is not a luxury.


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

painterswife said:


> Ribs are a luxury not a necessity. There is plenty of cheaper pork or chicken out there. Nice try but a fail at trying to make me the bad guy.


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

painterswife said:


> LOL. Ribs are a luxury, just like streak is. The less fortunate know that. I bet you would complain if you those on food stamps could eat ribs every night but you try to chastise me for being real about what is or is not a luxury.


Since when have ribs become a luxury? You may need to tell those less fortunate folks that ribs and pork are a luxury. 2 years ago that same rack was $6. Oh wait, that was under Trump, no wonder your so confused. Why would i complain about those less fortunate eating ribs? Lobster maybe but not any pork products. You don't need any help from me making yourself look bad, your doing a fine job on your own! You lose that bet. Streak....roflmao...


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

101pigs said:


> College here in Long Beach are supposed to have classes indoors in Jan. 2002. Depents on the Virus. All classes now are online. Online classes in college has been going on for yeas. Some people prefer online classea.


I'm talking about grade schools. There have been clips on the local news showing teachers in class with bare wires hanging down from the ceiling. I have no idea how they got a CO. First student that gets shocked or hurt and someone is going to prison. 

The newly built schools still have not opened. Some of them are having classes in other rented parts of town or older schools that are moldy or in bad shape. All of my good subs are also working on these schools but they know we have been in business for longer than ATT and put many of these subs in business years ago. We have priority, If we didnt, we would be in the same boat as the other contractors.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Ribs were always cheap where I lived. I could get them less than 2 bucks a pound. Cant no more but ribs here are still cheaper than most other things.


----------



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)




----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

mreynolds said:


> Ribs were always cheap where I lived. I could get them less than 2 bucks a pound. Cant no more but ribs here are still cheaper than most other things.


Our local grocery chain just ran whole pork shoulder butts for $0.99/lb last week, limit 2. They were all 9-12# each, and we ended up buying 12 of them. I’m getting about 4.5# of de-boned, de-fatted, cooked pork out each 10#, so just over $2.00/lb, finished.

The cashier commented when I came through a second time, and I told her I was smoking them and freeze drying them into pulled pork and stir fry. That tickled her, for some reason, and she told me she’d override the limit if I wanted to buy more… which is how I got to 12 of them in just one trip to the store. 

When she was ringing up the last eight, she paused with her finger over the keyboard and casually asked for my ID. She was so slick about it that I started to pull it out of my wallet. She slapped my hand and had a solid laugh; “_No, sugar! I was just trying to find out where you be live at. Once we done building back better, I’m coming to your house. I’ll keep you warm.”_


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

GunMonkeyIntl said:


> Our local grocery chain just ran whole pork shoulder butts for $0.99/lb last week, limit 2. They were all 9-12# each, and we ended up buying 12 of them. I’m getting about 4.5# of de-boned, de-fatted, cooked pork out each 10#, so just over $2.00/lb, finished.
> 
> The cashier commented when I came through a second time, and I told her I was smoking them and freeze drying them into pulled pork and stir fry. That tickled her, for some reason, and she told me she’d override the limit if I wanted to buy more… which is how I got to 12 of them in just one trip to the store.
> 
> When she was ringing up the last eight, she paused with her finger over the keyboard and casually asked for my ID. She was so slick about it that I started to pull it out of my wallet. She slapped my hand and had a solid laugh; “_No, sugar! I was just trying to find out where you be live at. Once we done building back better, I’m coming to your house. I’ll keep you warm.”_


But, what if it's summer?


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

I processed two pigs this morning. They cost me about 16 weeks worth of pumpkins, acorns and timber greens. About two hours of non union, non usda inspected labor and they are in the freezer.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

GTX63 said:


> I processed two pigs this morning. They cost me about 16 weeks worth of pumpkins, acorns and timber greens. About two hours of non union, non usda inspected labor and they are in the freezer.


That's the way to do it. Or if you live in Texas it will cost you a bullet unless you miss.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Curse those longshoreman!

LA Port A Ghost Town Despites President's Order To Remain Open On Weekends pj media


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Curse Those American Consumers!
‘People Are Hoarding’ -- Food Shortages Spike as Supply Chain Crumbles


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

painterswife said:


> LOL. *Ribs are a luxury, just like streak is*. The less fortunate know that. I bet you would complain if you those on food stamps could eat ribs every night but you try to chastise me for being real about what is or is not a luxury.


If you really believe that, you must be buying ribs in some fancy restaurant. Is bacon a luxury too? It costs more than ribs per pound. I sometimes wonder if you live in the real world.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

It is a reoccurring theme- It is ok where I am, therefore it is ok where everyone else is too.


----------



## RJ2019 (Aug 27, 2019)

poppy said:


> If you really believe that, you must be buying ribs in some fancy restaurant. Is bacon a luxury too? It costs more than ribs per pound. I sometimes wonder if you live in the real world.


Well..... um
......
I cant afford a lot of expensive meats, and I buy bacon ends and pieces and not the slices in flat little packages. But it still tastes good.
So yeah, at least in my world it is sort of a luxury. At least the uniformly sliced stuff is


----------



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

For consideration:
School districts struggle to feed children because of supply chain shortage
How schools are struggling to serve lunch amid supply chain hurdles
Personally, our DGD's school district can't provide the food on their menu reliably and they've admitted it's an issue with being able to get the food.
Not going to argue if govt should feed children, just saying - the plans were in place, contracts set up, people made plans accordingly - and kablooey.


----------



## gilberte (Sep 25, 2004)

I don't pretend to know what the end game is. All I can say is that I'm confident that a lot of us will adapt, overcome, and persevere.


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

mreynolds said:


> But, what if it's summer?


If you choose wisely you can get a woman that provides warmth in the winter and shade in the summer.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

Government Studying if they should use nation guard to help.drive trucks.
Read Cal has ban on trucks older than 3 years old. Sounds like the problem right there. If trucks older than 3 years cant.enter the port. Stupid. Cal needs to.be its own country closed off to other states
No one allowed out once you go in.


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

barnbilder said:


> If you choose wisely you can get a woman that provides warmth in the winter and shade in the summer.


My thoughts exactly


----------



## RJ2019 (Aug 27, 2019)

Forcast said:


> Government Studying if they should use nation guard to help.drive trucks.
> Read Cal has ban on trucks older than 3 years old. Sounds like the problem right there. If trucks older than 3 years cant.enter the port. Stupid. Cal needs to.be its own country closed off to other states
> No one allowed out once you go in.


Cali needs to be donated back to mexico where it came from


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

mzgarden said:


> Not going to argue if govt should feed children, just saying - the plans were in place, contracts set up, people made plans accordingly - and kablooey.


Schools should be obligated to feed children that are *required* to stay in their facility more than a couple hours. It's not a question of the govt feeding children, it's an obligation to people who are required to be confined to the facility.


----------



## JohnP (Sep 1, 2010)

A purposeful wind down of the quality of American life. It's funny, when I was a kid and heard news about famine and saw the non-profit commercials that said just a dollar a day could save some kid's life, I thought to myself how nice it will be when the rest of the world can be brought up to a better standard of living like we have. 
Obviously, that is not the plan.
We have to lower our quality of life because climate change. Meanwhile we get to buy throw away crap made in China who's belching out smoke and fumes like crazy. I've got a garden tractor made in 1969 that still works. I have a wringer washer just as old that still works. Maybe we should be building stuff that lasts for decades and that you can buy repair parts for. Seems like that would be one way to improve the environment. Maybe even build stuff in the same country where it will be used and save all that travel fuel.
Nothing tptb do makes any sense compared to the things they say that are supposedly wrong. 
Everything is about power, control and profit, even the green movement. Just watch Michael Moore's Planet of the Humans documentary. It shows how dirty clean green energy isn't.


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

RJ2019 said:


> Cali needs to be donated back to mexico where it came from


Yep. And if we gave it back, the average IQ in this country would zoom upward.


----------



## Kelly Craig (Oct 10, 2021)

Well said. Those representatives who think themselves leaders (masters), including those who report their agendas, rather than actual news, would do well to remember how it went for her.



no really said:


> Let them eat cake.


----------



## Kelly Craig (Oct 10, 2021)

Anyone who has been around a while has seen freezers that lasted four or more decades, washers that came in gold, green and brown and are still running, though a few may have had to have their elements or some other thirty or so year old part changed.

I will say, electronic garbage added on to create buzzers and whistles, or to placate a wannabe expert at the EPA aside, long gone are the days of bragging about breaking a hundred thousand on an engine.



JohnP said:


> [I']ve got a garden tractor made in 1969 that still works. I have a wringer washer just as old that still works. . . . .


----------



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

painterswife said:


> Rack of ribs was 18.00 at the grocery store here on Monday but then again I never said prices were not up or that there are not shortages of some things. I said you might have to wait for something you want. Woe is you.


I suppose it's woe to you if you need those chemo drugs, or hearts meds too? Oh, maybe someone is deciding who gets their needed meds and who gets the less effective alternate (or nothing)?

_"... The *American Medical Association* is calling it an urgent public health crisis. Supply chain issues are to blame. The Food and Drug Administration says 115 drugs are in short supply nationally. One of those drugs is needed by both chemotherapy and COVID-19 patients. Some doctors say they’ve had to ration care based on what drug is available...."_

Supply chain issues causing prescription drug shortages


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

mzgarden said:


> I suppose it's woe to you if you need those chemo drugs, or hearts meds too? Oh, maybe someone is deciding who gets their needed meds and who gets the less effective alternate (or nothing)?
> 
> _"... The *American Medical Association* is calling it an urgent public health crisis. Supply chain issues are to blame. The Food and Drug Administration says 115 drugs are in short supply nationally. One of those drugs is needed by both chemotherapy and COVID-19 patients. Some doctors say they’ve had to ration care based on what drug is available...."_
> 
> Supply chain issues causing prescription drug shortages


Another good reason to get vaccinated.


----------



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

painterswife said:


> Another good reason to get vaccinated.


A vaccination is not going to resolve a supply chain issue, Cancer or a heart condition. The article says nothing about vaccinations, vaccinated vs. unvaccinated at all. I don't understand how you connected the AMA's urgent public health crisis for missing critical drugs, where the AMA blames supply chain issues - and you telling folks to get vaccinated.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

mzgarden said:


> A vaccination is not going to resolve a supply chain issue, Cancer or a heart condition. I don't understand how you connected the AMA's urgent public health crisis for missing critical drugs, where the AMA blames supply chain issues - and you telling folks to get vaccinated.


Vaccination reduce covid infections that need the same drug cancer patients need. Reduced need means more to go around.


----------



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

painterswife said:


> Vaccination reduce covid infections that need the same drug cancer patients need. Reduced need means more to go around.


and Cancer? heart disease? the kid's seizure medicines they mention in the article?

Just wow. AMA does not blame Covid or vaccinations or the unvaxxed or anything except supply chains and there you are coming up with a different reasons for the AMA.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

mzgarden said:


> and Cancer? heart disease? the kid's seizure medicines they mention in the article?
> 
> Just wow. AMA does not blame Covid or vaccinations or the unvaxxed or anything except supply chains and there you are coming up with a different reasons for the AMA.


Shortages for drugs is nothing new. 









Building A Resilient Rx Drug Supply: A New HHS Office And Other Steps | Health Affairs Forefront


As the lead entity in charge of improving the resiliency of prescription drug supply in the US, we suggest the founding of a new interagency office located in the Department of Health and Human Services and given additional coordination and collaboration authorities across agencies.



www.healthaffairs.org





The COVID-19 pandemic has increased the public’s awareness of the need for high-quality, safe, and effective pharmaceutical products. Many have been surprised to learn of the US’s dependence on a highly globalized and largely opaque pharmaceutical supply chain.

Yet, even before the COVID-19 pandemic, dozens, and sometimes hundreds, of prescription pharmaceutical products went into shortage every year. Drug shortages have caused disruptions in how patient care is provided and imposed significant costs on the operations of pharmacies, hospitals, and health care systems. Some have even led to adverse outcomes for patients.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

The radical vaccine proponents seem to have no interest in the realities of supply chain issues. The magic vax isn't going to fix the problems.


----------



## Kelly Craig (Oct 10, 2021)

How on earth could the same people who could not make a vaccine to cure colds, which would have made them trillions, claim someone got a less severe case of covid because of the shots? Especially the ones who died. 

The so called vaccines are beating immunity down, which may well be why numbers of people said to be falling ill from covid are growing in the areas where vaccination rates are higher. Step out of the U.S. and see how it's going for Israel. 

The same people who claim the for profit shots they were, magically, able to create in a year when they couldn't in all the decade before are the same ones who played the PCR test game, which do not distinguish between flu and covid, or covid 1.0, covid 2.0 or any one after them.

What they have done is, made TRILLIONS for investors and insider politicians. The injuries they are causing will make TRILLIONS more.




painterswife said:


> Vaccination reduce covid infections that need the same drug cancer patients need. Reduced need means more to go around.


----------



## Kelly Craig (Oct 10, 2021)

Not without more hemp, trees, higher expectations of honoring oaths to the republic and so on.




MoonRiver said:


> Seems to be a different approach to the same objective Obama had. America is not special. We need to lower our expectations. We will never return to the good old days.


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

Kelly Craig said:


> Anyone who has been around a while has seen freezers that lasted four or more decades, washers that came in gold, green and brown and are still running, though a few may have had to have their elements or some other thirty or so year old part changed.
> 
> I will say, electronic garbage added on to create buzzers and whistles, or to placate a wannabe expert at the EPA aside, long gone are the days of bragging about breaking a hundred thousand on an engine.


My stepmom is 73 and her mom 96. The refrigerator on the porch is still working after 73 years. I moved it out there on a kitchen remodel 10 years ago!!!


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

Kelly Craig said:


> How on earth could the same people who could not make a vaccine to cure colds, which would have made them trillions, claim someone got a less severe case of covid because of the shots? Especially the ones who died.
> 
> The so called vaccines are beating immunity down, which may well be why numbers of people said to be falling ill from covid are growing in the areas where vaccination rates are higher. Step out of the U.S. and see how it's going for Israel.
> 
> ...


Keep in mind that unlike the cold and flue medicine needs covid was prepaid for research. Also with absolutely no liability a high profit margin was guaranteed. Add in the promised fast track to the market shelf. That creates a lot of incentive.


----------



## Kelly Craig (Oct 10, 2021)

Too, keep in mind those monstrous corporations don't ignore a trillion dollars laying on the table. They worked on this kind of cure decades before, but deaths of animals experimented on and other problems left them still working on getting around the approval process. Fauci and crowd got them around that.

In the end, it remains amazing four for profit companies were able to find geniuses who could do what could not be done before, and do it in a mere year.

No less amazing is, even as it's admitted their drug does not stop spread of the virus, they promote their drug as safe and effective, and never talk about risks, but which every other drug promoted on television, is bound to discuss. 



Redlands Okie said:


> Keep in mind that unlike the cold and flue medicine needs covid was prepaid for research. Also with absolutely no liability a high profit margin was guaranteed. Add in the promised fast track to the market shelf. That creates a lot of incentive.


----------



## Kelly Craig (Oct 10, 2021)

I helped a buddy move his mom's old chest freezer that was well over fifty years old. Before the freezers demise, it spent the last twenty years running just outside and against his house. Had it been cared for properly, it would have made it years longer.




TripleD said:


> My stepmom is 73 and her mom 96. The refrigerator on the porch is still working after 73 years. I moved it out there on a kitchen remodel 10 years ago!!!


----------



## Kelly Craig (Oct 10, 2021)

Just for reference, YES, prices are absurd. For that reason, we just bought a half a beef at $6.00 a pound.

When you think of the savings, you could invest in a freezer and it'd pay for itself in the first year. At the most, two or three.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Kelly Craig said:


> bought a half a beef at $6.00 a pound.


Is that priced on hanging weight, or packaged weight?


----------



## Kelly Craig (Oct 10, 2021)

Cut, wrapped and out the door.




HDRider said:


> Is that priced on hanging weight, or packaged weight?


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

6 dollars a pound certainly provides some profit to the seller. Is a also a savings for the buyer compared to the grocery stores. Win win


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Posted 10/27/21 5:54 A.M.




no really said:


> ...China is banning the export of phosphate, a major component of commercial fertilizer, through 2022.
> 
> “Fertilizer prices have increased dramatically in recent years, and the news coming from China will more than likely help this trend continue,” said Theresa Sisung, field crops specialist for the Michigan Farm Bureau. “Farmers should talk to their retailers sooner rather than later to discuss their options for purchasing fertilizer for their 2022 crop needs.”
> 
> ...


For decades large scale worm ranchers have sold over priced worm cast to gardeners

When the bait worm market here was strong I maintained a medium sized ranch to supply the live bait market and sold the wormcast I disposed from my bait bins to gardeners and small scale farmers at very low or no cost as disposable product as it was not my primary income of my product.

When the live red worm market in my area collapsed I shut down the ranch by using the bulk of my biomass to help a cattle rancher develop a vermicomposing system to break down barn muck to retire from the mid sized ranching in the black and reduced to a 10 bin worm farm to provide fertilizer for my and three neighbor's gardens.

At the same time, a worm rancher i helped to get started began trying to used his and cattle farm excess haul off castings to produce large quantities of castings suitable for most food crops working with his ag university extension program.

A friend who moved to the area where this worm rancher's project was underway in 2015 or so told me from what he saw the industrial farming sized test plots of crops all looked to be thriving and being fertilized with worm cast probably qualified as organically grown.

If enough biomass production streams can be achieved, the price of bulk worm cast might drop dramatically and give new life to large scale worm farming or become a facetofexisting large scale farming as a on site fertilizer production facet.


----------



## Roy Gilbert (Apr 11, 2020)

no really said:


> Let them eat cake.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Blaming President Biden for the supply chain crisis is out in space ... American corporations did this to themselves by moving their production to offshore sources ... who doesn't get that?


----------



## Kelly Craig (Oct 10, 2021)

Aside the fact nearly wholly relying on production from outside the U.S is sheer stupidity, pretending Biden didn't know that and acted in such a manner it made THAT problem worse could be said to be out in space too. He did nothing to start turning that problem around. In fact, he backed the problem and not We The People. 




Roy Gilbert said:


> Blaming President Biden for the supply chain crisis is out in space ... American corporations did this to themselves by moving their production to offshore sources ... who doesn't get that?


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

biden's handlers are complicit in this operation to break the nation, thus he as sad and useless as he is carries the same guilt as his puppet masters.


----------



## Roy Gilbert (Apr 11, 2020)

no really said:


> biden's handlers are complicit in this operation to break the nation, thus he as sad and useless as he is carries the same guilt as his puppet masters.


what hyperbolic nonsense


----------



## Roy Gilbert (Apr 11, 2020)

Roy Gilbert said:


> what hyperbolic nonsense


please don't offer opinion as fact ... step up to the plate and offer facts to support your opinions


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

Biden hopes fines on lingering cargo containers ease congestion at major U.S. ports


In accordance with these deadlines, carriers will be charged $100 for each lingering container per day starting Nov. 1.




www.cnbc.com





The Biden administration is hopeful new fines imposed on carriers at the nation’s busiest port complex will ease the intensifying logjam of cargo ships.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Roy Gilbert said:


> Blaming President Biden for the supply chain crisis is out in space ... American corporations did this to themselves by moving their production to offshore sources ... who doesn't get that?


No one is blaming Biden. Most are blaming new laws in California that weren't on the books when they moved those factories over there. 

California had the upper hand with taxes and fees and laws to make money for those evil people who chose to move like that. 

But.... Since you brought it up. What happens after for the solution is most definitely on the current president. It's up to him to fix the problem. He didn't have a problem signing EO's from the very first day. Has his pen went dry?


----------



## Roy Gilbert (Apr 11, 2020)

mreynolds said:


> No one is blaming Biden. Most are blaming new laws in California that weren't on the books when they moved those factories over there.
> 
> California had the upper hand with taxes and fees and laws to make money for those evil people who chose to move like that.
> 
> But.... Since you brought it up. What happens after for the solution is most definitely on the current president. It's up to him to fix the problem. He didn't have a problem signing EO's from the very first day. Has his pen went dry?


Huh??? in a capitalist system ... the government can't tell corporations how to run their businesses ... the government can act to protect the health and safety of its citizens, but after that, corporations can act as they please to improve their profits ... maybe you would prefer something other than capitalism?


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Roy Gilbert said:


> Huh??? in a capitalist system ... the government can't tell corporations how to run their businesses ... the government can act to protect the health and safety of its citizens, but after that, corporations can act as they please to improve their profits ... maybe you would prefer something other than capitalism?


The government can and does divert the freight from one port to another. Like the Port of Manzanilla in our friend and neighbor Mexico. You know, the 5th largest port in the Americas? The largest port in Mexico? On the Pacific Ocean so now need to route through the Panama canal? 

The one that has 8 lanes of railway moving 24/7 and has deep water capability? 

Yeah, that one. 

Sorry, but the government's job (you know, the one we pay them to do since they are our [we the people] employees) are supposed to take a crisis and fix it. Isn't that what we pay them to do? 

Or do you think we work for them? 

Did you know that during WWII we built a canal from Brownsville Tx to Tampa FL in less than 3 years? It was to keep the Japanese from bombing our goods inside the country. 

Yeah, it was a President and a responsible congress that did that. Not private business. Seems like the current one can figure something out dont ya think?


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

key word responsible


----------



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)

Roy Gilbert said:


> Blaming President Biden for the supply chain crisis is out in space ... American corporations did this to themselves by moving their production to offshore sources ... who doesn't get that?


Decades of mostly Leftist policy caused this. Unions given a free hand, screwed up tax system, etc., have chased many American corporations out. It set up a system that even the most stupid should be able to predict exactly what would happen at the slightest ripple in the pond. Biden's handlers either didn't see this coming, meaning they are dumber than the most dumb, or, they did and simply didn't care, which means they are evil. The truth is likely some of each.


----------



## Roy Gilbert (Apr 11, 2020)

Farmerga said:


> Decades of mostly Leftist policy caused this. Unions given a free hand, screwed up tax system, etc., have chased many American corporations out. It set up a system that even the most stupid should be able to predict exactly what would happen at the slightest ripple in the pond. Biden's handlers either didn't see this coming, meaning they are dumber than the most dumb, or, they did and simply didn't care, which means they are evil. The truth is likely some of each.


I'm now retired but I worked as a purchasing agent for multiple manufacturing companies. Almost all had Asian vendors and were growing that segment of their procurement activities. It was a lemming like move to Asian vendors. It was like managers thought they would be regarded as, asleep at the wheel, if they didn't take advantage of lower Asian costs. It was totally corporate greed.

One company where I worked was combined with 4 other companies, who were owned by the same holding company, and moved to Mexico. Our company had profit margins that other companies would die for and it was still moved to Mexico. In preparation for that move, I was instructed to move as many parts as possible to Asian sources. The parent company didn't want the company, after it had moved to Mexico, to do any machining, just assembly.

Bottom line ... corporate greed


----------



## Mish (Oct 15, 2015)

Roy Gilbert said:


> I'm now retired but I worked as a purchasing agent for multiple manufacturing companies. Almost all had Asian vendors and were growing that segment of their procurement activities. It was a lemming like move to Asian vendors. It was like managers thought they would be regarded as, asleep at the wheel, if they didn't take advantage of lower Asian costs. It was totally corporate greed.
> 
> One company where I worked was combined with 4 other companies, who were owned by the same holding company, and moved to Mexico. Our company had profit margins that other companies would die for and it was still moved to Mexico. In preparation for that move, I was instructed to move as many parts as possible to Asian sources. The parent company didn't want the company, after it had moved to Mexico, to do any machining, just assembly.
> 
> Bottom line ... corporate greed


Why do you think it was more cost effective to build factories overseas, hire foreign workers, and then pay to ship the products back here?

Nothing happens in a vacuum.


----------



## Roy Gilbert (Apr 11, 2020)

Mish said:


> Why do you think it was more cost effective to build factories overseas, hire foreign workers, and then pay to ship the products back here?
> 
> Nothing happens in a vacuum.


corporate American was saying, if you won't work for a bowl of rice a day, we will find someone who will


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Roy Gilbert said:


> corporate American was saying, if you won't work for a bowl of rice a day, we will find someone who will


Exaggeration and over simplification just makes you look dumb


----------



## Roy Gilbert (Apr 11, 2020)

HDRider said:


> Exaggeration and over simplification just makes you look dumb


cute defense ... see the above about managers ... managers move up by putting up better "numbers" than their predecessors or those with whom they are competing ... in order to do this, they need to engage in more and more exaggerated approaches ...


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Roy Gilbert said:


> cute defense ... see the above about managers ... managers move up by putting up better "numbers" than their predecessors or those with whom they are competing ... in order to do this, they need to engage in more and more exaggerated approaches ...


It is a competitive market now matter how much you want to deny it.

I assume you have no 401K, no stock, have never managed people or run a business.


----------



## Roy Gilbert (Apr 11, 2020)

Your assumptions are incorrect and indicative of what I would see as tunnel vision


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Roy Gilbert said:


> Your assumptions are incorrect and indicative of what I would see as tunnel vision


Then you make your case extremely poorly


----------



## Kelly Craig (Oct 10, 2021)

SEE, even experts (politicians) agree - beating a dead horse will work.

[For those missing my vague point - if the problem is a lack of dock workers, truckers or what have you, from outside the docks and bays, fines against the ports is just more of the usual stupidity by way of taxing[.

P.S. Amerika, QUIT acting like agents cannot be charged, criminally, for taking over/overthrowing government by way of usurping powers of other branches, such as when the executive branch imposes taxes. Warn your representatives doing nothing equates to ratification and is grounds to remove and replace them too, as well as brand them for what they are - incompetent, self serving employees.



no really said:


> Biden hopes fines on lingering cargo containers ease congestion at major U.S. ports
> 
> 
> In accordance with these deadlines, carriers will be charged $100 for each lingering container per day starting Nov. 1.
> ...


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Roy Gilbert said:


> Blaming President Biden for the supply chain crisis is out in space ... American corporations did this to themselves by moving their production to offshore sources ... who doesn't get that?


Sure, and the fact that it didn't happen while the last administration was in office has nothing to do with it.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Given that Joe Biden is now the president, how much lower can our expectations get?


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Must be slow in the actual political forum as some can't stop posting politics in GC. Oh well, I guess another thread will get tossed soon.


----------



## Kelly Craig (Oct 10, 2021)

To say the supply issues have nothing to do with politics would seem very strange, to me. It would seem to require a stance politics nowhere reared it's ugly head in the whole covid thing. Said another way, claiming something that occurred because a politician or two, with zero real knowledge of disease and chemistry, used their office to effect personal beliefs or political wants. Things like mandatory firings of a certain group of people, like those who gravitate to places like this (freedom lovers/lovers of independence), threats of punishment (extortion). . . .

In the end, it's pretty hard to segregate fact from politics, since many of the acts are the fact of the day.



painterswife said:


> Must be slow in the actual political forum as some can't stop posting politics in GC. Oh well, I guess another thread will get tossed soon.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

painterswife said:


> Must be slow in the actual political forum as some can't stop posting politics in GC. Oh well, I guess another thread will get tossed soon.


Politics are as much a part of a Homesteaders life as planting a garden, or milking a cow. Pointing a finger and calling the teacher because you see someone chewing gum in class never seems to get old for some people.


----------



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)

Roy Gilbert said:


> cute defense ... see the above about managers ... managers move up by putting up better "numbers" than their predecessors or those with whom they are competing ... in order to do this, they need to engage in more and more exaggerated approaches ...


So, managers move up because they make more money for their employers? The heck you say!! Corporations are there to make money. They are not there to give out jobs. If government didn't get in the way, it is likely they would be able to make more money here, but, since the Government seems bent on punishing successful companies, who can blame them for trying to be successful some place else?


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

muleskinner2 said:


> Politics are as much a part of a Homesteaders life as planting a garden, or milking a cow. Pointing a finger and calling the teacher because you see someone chewing gum in class never seems to get old for some people.


 They have their own section right here on HT but some members bring them into every thread they can in other sections. I can only assume that is to get them tossed or they don't have enough playmates in the section for politics.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

painterswife said:


> They have their own section right here on HT but some members bring them into every thread they can in other sections. I can only assume that is to get them tossed or they don't have enough playmates in the section for politics.


Still pointing fingers, and calling for the teacher.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

muleskinner2 said:


> Still pointing fingers, and calling for the teacher.


You are ponting a finger at me in both posts which is pretty funny.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

painterswife said:


> You are ponting a finger at me in both posts which is pretty funny.


Yes, but I am not calling for the teacher. Just heckleing the hall monitor.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

muleskinner2 said:


> Yes, but I am not calling for the teacher. Just heckleing the hall monitor.


I did not call any teacher.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

I always liked this song


----------

